# Nylabone causing bleeding gums



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

First of all Welcome! Sometimes on Joeys nylabones there is a little bit of blood but he usually stops if it hurts him and then will go do something else.. I don't worry about it because he always seems fine, and i just take away that specific nylabone. Joey has like 8 nylabones so when one doesn't work out there is always another one and i will just get one.. The bleeding was always usually with one specific shape of bone, so i stayed away from that shape and he hasn't had it since! Other good things dogs chew on are raw marrow bones.. I can't give them to Joey because of his sensitve tummy, no nylabones are pretty much our only thing! He also gets deer antler's


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've noticed my brother's dog will get bloody gums after chewing on Ranger's nylabones for some reason. I've never noticed it with Ranger but Ranger is always chewing on something so maybe his gums have toughened up? My brother's dog doesn't usually chew on nylabones or marrow bones or anything except when he's over here so maybe that's why. 

I'd say keep an eye on him and restrict his chewing for awhile, depending on whether or not he stops chewing on them himself when he starts to bleed. Maybe let him have one for 10 mins, then gradually build up the time until his gums toughen up a little. JMO, of course!

Jamm - what style of nylabone causes Joey's gums to bleed?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say to let him have them in shorter bursts in order to help toughen up his gums. If he wasn't a regular chewer before, he might have had some mild gingivitis in his gums and that is causing the bleeding. Provided of course that you've checked his mouth for any open sores or cuts. 

As far as other things to chew, we give raw marrow bones from the grocery store. We started off really (and I mean really) slow in order to build up her tolerance for the rich marrow. We'd usually give it to her frozen for no more than 20 minutes at one go. Then I'd take it off her, rinse it off with water, put it in a ziploc baggie and re-freeze. Even now, she usually is only allowed a raw marrow bone about 2-3 a week for no longer than 45 minutes each time. I find it keeps her teeth really clean. She also loves her nylabones.

Kim


----------



## Riley's Momma (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your feedback


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Jamm - what style of nylabone causes Joey's gums to bleed?


Its the large boned bacon one... um this one

http://www.petmountain.com/photos/11442/product/standard/521741.jpg

I think its because of the way he has to chew it that makes his gums bleed..


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah ok. I've never tried that one before but I did look at it before Christmas. Ranger's only had the "marrow bone" styled ones and the big knot ones. I'm really liking the big knot one - so far Ranger hasn't been able to chew it into a shiv yet, like he can with the marrow ones.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I get that sometimes. I don't really worry about it. It's not like the gums bleed profusely... I figure it's like when mine might bleed a little bit in certain spots when flossing.


----------

